# IBS, amiltriptyline and weight gain?



## denisefl (Sep 20, 2013)

I have had the worst time with my IBS since this past July, been to 2 gastros, had numerous procedures done etc. The newest gastro has put me on 10 mg low dose amitriptyline (generica elavil). Has anyone else taken this for IBS? Has it helped? Have you gained weight? It's supposed to also help with sleep (which would be a positive side effect for me) but hasn't. Of course I figure I am ripe for the negative side effect (weight gain). So far it has been a wk and I haven't seen anything better or worse but the dr says I need to give it a month.


----------



## joejr2u (Nov 11, 2013)

It does help me sleep and it did take a few weeks to kick in. And I did gain weight as well. I have cut out bread and a lot of carbs and have lost about 5 pounds. Keep your head up. God bless


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

A lot of weight gain issues have to do with effects on appetite so really watching your portions sizes/snacking should help avoid that.

Some people do need a higher dose and they do tend to start on the low side because some people get really sleepy on it when they start. IBS treatment is usually from 10-75 mgs at bedtime.


----------



## denisefl (Sep 20, 2013)

I wanted to post an update on my IBS and amitriptyline regimen. The gastro I started going to (instead of the horrible one who wouldn't even let me make an app't when I was so sick) put me on 10 mg of the amitriptyline daily. It was to be taken at bedtime and supposed to help me sleep but it did the opposite. We gradually moved it to breakfast time. The dose has stayed the same and my weight (still doing Weight Watchers and on maintenance) has been pretty constant. This dr also had me add Fiber One cereal for breakfast (I buy a generic of it), an apple between lunch and dinner (doable) and 2 servings of veggies with dinner (not as doable). The whole combination has made my stomach and IBS hold steady. Instead of about 15 bad/constipated days per month I maybe have 4. There have been no further fecal impactions (something the former gastro just did not deal with appropriately). Now if I am constipated I just eat a few prunes or drink prune juice. I have not needed stool softeners, fiber pills or miralax (or other laxative). I can not convey how good this feels!


----------



## jilliantodd (Jan 20, 2015)

Amitriptyline for IBS or Irritable Bowel Syndrome is a relatively common drug treatment. I will discuss reasons for this, side effects and much more.

It has antidepressant qualities as well as being a pain relieving medication, used to help chronic pain states.

Its an excellent drug, but unfortunately does have some side effects.

The drug is part of a group of drugs called tricyclic antidepressants that work by modifying the pain messengers in the brain.

Side effects of Amitriptyline in IBS include dry mouth, Drowsiness, Blurred Vision, Constipation, Nausea, Difficulty passing urine, Positional low blood pressure, fast heart rate, sweating, tremor, rashes, hypersensitivity, behavioral changes, hypomania or mania, confusion, interference with sexual function, blood sugar changes, increased appetite, weight gain/loss, Hormone changes, movement disorders, blood disorders, salt imbalance, abnormal liver function tests.


----------



## Wileykit (Feb 19, 2014)

Yes it made me gain tonnes of weight which i never lost but i'm still gaining weight now, i think because i gained a sweet tooth from it messing up my metabolism! Avoid all sugary foods and stick to complex carbs. Good luck! I found even if i tried to do this, i had no will power and just bought deserts everytime i went to supermarket, totally addicting!!


----------



## Jammin (Jan 8, 2016)

I currently hae been on Amitriptyline for 2 years now and it has no effect on me. It has not made my IBS-D better nor, helped me with sleep. In fact I am going to request to be off of it on my next Dr. Visit.


----------

